# simplicity FANS?



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

HI all on monday i was going to see my doctor and passed a yard with stuff left out from weekend sale that didnt sell so i stopped and a simplicity SERF 515 riding lawn mower caught my eye i asked how much ? was told they wanted ten bucks for it at their sale and it did not sell no takers ,if i wanted to load it on my truck and get it out of there well i did and got it for free it does not run but has a briggs 5 hp vertical engine set up but otherwise its a complete lawn rider deck and all best part is paint is real good about 80% what would the value of this as a classic simplicity be worth ,will it be worth fixing as a novelty ? im thinking i could get it running again with a little marvel mystery oil in the cylinder what to simplicity fans think of my new find ??


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice find =) I had a Simplicity... very good runner =) how bads the carb?


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

carbs not bad at all kept inside for years and today i got it freeed up it will turn over so its going in my shop and engine 5 hp briggs will go on my bench by morning ill know some more about it sure does take me back to beaver clever days and old lawn tractors/mowers they had LOL


----------

